# Bitch is hyper after spaying!



## SeriousSeth (Jul 19, 2011)

We got our bitch spayed 5 weeks ago. Beforehand she was the perfect dog all of the time. Perfect when we were around and we could leave her in the house for 5 hours and come back and all she would have done is slept. Since the op we can't leave her in the house for even 30 minutes without coming back to find that she's destroyed half of the living room. She never eats anything, just shreds CDs, pens, any paper thats left on the coffee table. 99% of things I have read online talk about a dog calming down after spaying, but Betsy seems have turned into a little devil since. 
She's still perfect when we are about, its only when she's left. We leave two kongs with her full of tasty stuff for her to try and keep her occupied.
Anyone have any helpful suggestions?

Thanks in advance peeps


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

How long did she stay at the vets for? 

I know this is not the same thing, but when my OH's family left there dog in a kennel over night, he turned into a monster when he came home and was never the same dog - a lot more clingy, barky and as soon as you came home would eat to reassure itself...

Did the vets say there were any problems with the spay? All I can think of is doing what you did with her at the beginning when she was a pup and retain...  Sorry not much help!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

How old was she when she was spayed?


----------



## SeriousSeth (Jul 19, 2011)

She only stayed at the vets for about 7 hours and she was two when we got her "done".


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

SeriousSeth said:


> She only stayed at the vets for about 7 hours and she was two when we got her "done".


Mmm it sounds as if she is suffering from separation anxiety, possibly caused by being in the vets for such a long time for her spay op.

That is the reason why I always insist on staying with my dogs for blood tests and any form of operation until they are very drowsy with the pre-med and also insist on being with them the moment they start to come round.

I suggest you read the 'sticky' at the top of this page where there is lots of advice on separation anxiety problems.


----------

